# ECC Caimen in the works



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats cool iam in the same stage with my copperhead. You must be pretty excited to see it coming along. it shouldnt be to much longer for you. keep the pics coming. congrats


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice! What kind of power? Side, center, or tiller?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Itll be a tiller Yamaha 50 2 stroker


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Itll be a tiller Yamaha 50 2 stroker


 sweet dude that boat should kick butt  make sure you post some pics when she pops outta the oven


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Neat color. Question ....Is that the hull shape or is it sagging in the front off the dolly? Just curious.
Could be a visual of light and angle.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That is such an awesome boat! Those caimen's are top notch!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

they slope in the front its not the light. I really like they way they do that


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

She's gonna be pretty! Congrats!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That's gonna be one fishing machine Austin. Let's hit the Goon when it's done.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

You know it man. I owe you one!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!!
The guys over at ECC build a nice boat!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks nice! Let's see some more!

nice choice for 50 yami!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*!*

I can't believe it... this is *completely* unacceptable!


































looks tippy..... ;D

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

20 gallon has tank to accommodate the 2 stroke:










25" casting platform:  ;D


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I stopped by the shop today and got to see your skiff. Man-oh-man, it is AWESOME! Those fellas at ECC got their A+ game on! I was very much impressed! I want one!!!


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

ECC sucks and that color is gay.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> ECC sucks and that color is gay.


hhahah..man you're coming out of the gate with guns blazing




dude that boat looks awesome, you've got to be pumped...you should be able to see for days off of that casting platform or even pole from it too (not that anyone would ever want to bow pole ;D )


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

lmfao. was wondering how long it was gonna take...


i have an ECC vantage on order. should be done first week of june. skinnywater3's caimen and my vantage will be the only 2 boats they build in that blue color......... ;D


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> ECC sucks and that color is gay.


Obviously. Who would ever get blue east cape


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd like to see that video!


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

What video?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Resin Infusion...

Post it up if you would, I would like to see it as well.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

sorry it took me so long. had a day from hell. 
http://www.vimeo.com/9687327


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

deck...









rigging..


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

and the anticipation builds...!

go big or go home 











How cool is this, it's the trolling motor mount. It becomes flush to just 4 washers... ECC doin it big!!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

More pics


----------



## Linesider (Mar 10, 2010)

Man....that looks sweet. My caimen is following yours. Just had it infused and popped from the mold. Congrats on your boat man.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice boats fellas, I like the big platform bro I think it will fish great.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats what Im thinking dude. Thanks for rigging her up and stuff


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

mind if i ask why such a tall platform?


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> mind if i ask why such a tall platform?



We asked the same question...LOL
They wanna be perched like an osprey on a tree looking over the flats. I gotta tell ya though, it looks cool and I'm sure it'll work for the type of fishing they do. I'll post the video when were done so you guys can see it in use.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

those are some sexy boats no doubt


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

What is the purpose of the hull shape it seems rather odd.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't see anything odd...looks like a boat :-?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Or are you referring to the apparent hollow
caused by the angle the image was taken at?


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

The only weird thing on these boats is that i dont own one! Love these Caimen, maybe one day.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

commin along nicely! i loooooooove the color. cant wait for mine!


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes Brett the arrow says it all. I have seen this before on other post as well with the same hull. Just wondering.

Thanks,


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> Yes Brett the arrow says it all. I have seen this before on other post as well with the same hull. Just wondering.
> 
> Thanks,


There's more than one reason why the hull is shaped like that as it helps under power and pole.
Hope this helps? 
Kevin


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Cool thanks for the insite


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Today we took delivery, Im beyond pumped and ready to slime her up.

The SS look all around turned out awesome and same to with"electric blue".





























I have some more pics I'll put up later.


----------



## fishinforfun (Jul 14, 2007)

WOW!!! looks great, love the blue.
congrats, you have a bad azz skiff there!!!


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Great Boat! Love that blue, time to get some slime


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looks great congrats


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

i am in love with that color. what a beautiful boat. congrats man. enjoy her. 

how hard was the wait? i am more eager about the delivery of my new skiff than the birth of my daughter. lol.


----------



## Linesider (Mar 10, 2010)

Man, your skiff is gorgeous. That blue with the ss rub rail look amazing together.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

> i am more eager about the delivery of my new skiff than the birth of my daughter.  lol.


  Haha. NEVER put that in writing.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

daughter is 6. im good. lol.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

wow, really nice boat- i think I need to take a ride in one of these boats.

L.R.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

nice!!!! 
Looks great!!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

wet pic


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

This thread is incomplete until you show it with a fish! ;D


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

check...!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

mo betta!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

pics as of late.



















spray rails are the shizzy.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Sick ride! What are the performance numbers?


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

:boing:


but..... mine is bigger than yours. haha.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

but I gots mine suckaa


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Cool pic of the spray rail. That must be a really dry ride. Also probably opens up the cockpit while still allowing walk-on gunnels.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> but I gots mine suckaa



you win.


----------

